# Did you let your older kids meet their lost sibling?



## Galatea (Jun 28, 2004)

...


----------



## Galatea (Jun 28, 2004)

...


----------



## IdentityCrisisMama (May 12, 2003)

My DC was 9 when I miscarried at about 12 weeks. We had told her and she had told a couple of friends. It felt "real" to us as a family so it was difficult for her. I didn't have anything to show her (I didn't even look myself) and given that I didn't even look, I don't think I would have opted to show her even if I had saved the fetus. 

It's been 4 years now and I was I was surprised by my DC when she chose to add that loss to the family tree that she made for class. I was really touched. 

Not much help, I know. 

I'm so sorry for your loss, mama. :candle


----------

